# Portfolio Review



## happycranker (Mar 24, 2010)

[size=1'pt]Well I had my first Portfolio review at FotoFreo on Sunday [/size][size=1'pt]www.*fotofreo*.com/ [/size][size=1'pt][/size]
[size=1'pt]Very interesting with a wide range of comments from the four reviewers, mostly good and plenty to think of for the future. Generally the many exhibitions were good, although the prints from the Chinese photographers stood out for me. The other interesting comment from all four was that I should seriously look at using a different format, oh no back to film![/size]
[size=1'pt][/size]


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 24, 2010)

not film.... medium format digital, now get saving $$$$$$


----------



## happycranker (Mar 25, 2010)

Hmmmmm not sure if the other half would be convinced! 
Although that new Pentax 645D looks very nice for the price, but still a lot of saving!!


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 25, 2010)

Me: New car or new camera dear ?
Wife: Punches in me in the nose !


----------

